# Blast from the Past: Mork & Mindy



## imported_space monkey (Nov 16, 2001)

*Mork and Mindy*

Does anyone remember this show?  It had Robin Williams in it and I thought it was really cool.  Anyone else?  He was called Mork and he was an alien living with an American woman called Mindy and he used to do these funny reports back to his planet.


----------



## Pandæmonium (Nov 16, 2001)

Yes Yes, i remember watching that a few times, i cant remember much about it though, Did he like, have to speak into a crystal or somin to reach a guy at his homeplanet or somin like that? Maybe not a crystal, a big mirror maybe of some kind???







 ~ D3L


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 16, 2001)

Mork form Ork! I loved the ends, where he had to talk to that guy..what was he called? Orson? Something like that, anyway....


----------



## Pandæmonium (Nov 16, 2001)

Yes Yes, this is deafinately what i've seen. It was a funny show i think, shame it's not on anymore, or is it?







 ~ D3L


----------



## jsc (Nov 16, 2001)

Nanu Nanu!  I loved that Jonathan Winters was their son and aged backwards.... The show was a riot!  I loved it when Robin Williams started to ad lib!  It would go from funny to sublime! First Robin (Mork from Ork in the egg shapped space ship) lived in the attic... then they made it over when Mindy (Pam Dawber) and Mork got married and the son lived in the spaceship in the attic...


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 16, 2001)

They used to show repeats of it all the time on channel 4, but it hasnt been on for AGES


----------



## Dru (Nov 17, 2001)

OMG I used to love that show when I was a kid


----------



## wikiberry (Nov 17, 2001)

huh.

i've never even heard the show before...


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 17, 2001)

darae? whihc planet do you live on?


----------



## Akula (Nov 17, 2001)

I remember that show, it was great.  Although I thought it was better before they opened the store, and Mindy's father was on the show......Does that tell you how much I remember of that show.  That was back in Robin Williams cocaine days, which explains some of his maniac behaviour.


----------



## Neo (Nov 18, 2001)

This show was just absolutely fab... and just so silly


----------



## Texane (Nov 18, 2001)

and Mork's spaceship looked like a big egg!


----------



## Dave (Jul 19, 2002)

It's ages since I saw this, and it was almost as funny as this discussion LOL.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 19, 2002)

Did you know that this show is actually a spin-off?  Little known fact, apparently.  Mork was a guest character in an episode or two of Happy Days - and they spun the character out into a whole new show.

Check Robin William's IMDB entry if you don't believe me!

http://us.imdb.com/Name?Williams,+Robin

ps - I loved this show!


----------



## Dave (Jul 19, 2002)

I knew that because I used to watch 'Happy Days'. IIRC I think it was a dream someone had. 'Laverne and Shirley' was another spin-off.

To be honest, I stopped watching 'Mork and Mindy' after a while. Some of the characters in it just irritated me, so I have no idea how the series ended.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 19, 2002)

I think I used to watch Happy Days too - but I can't remember it very clearly.
Laverne and Shirley - the only thing I remember about that is the credits scene in the bottling factory - and possibly the only reason I remember that is because Wayne's World did a riff on it in the movie.

I remember not liking Mork and Mindy so much after they introduced the son character, but I loved it at the beginning.


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 20, 2002)

I used to love this show! Wow, i havent heard of it for ages lol! I never watched it with the son in it, but i used to love it at the end when Mork was talking to his boss guy and he's get all philosophical in a weird way talking about 'earth love' and stuff, awww, bless!


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 25, 2005)

Mork's boss, Orson, assigns Mork to study the planet Earth. After landing in the woods near Boulder, Colorado, he meets Mindy McConnell who was stranded there by her lecherous boyfriend. Back at Mindy's apartment, she discovers that Mork is an alien, and offers to help him study Earth. In a flashback sequence, Mork tells Mindy about a previous visit to Earth when Fonzie arranged a date for him with Laverne De Fazio.

Cast:
Tom Poston 
Role: Mr. Bickley 
Pam Dawber
Role: Mindy McConnell
Robin Williams 
Role: Mork
Jay Thomas 
Role: Remo Da Vinci (1979-1981)
Jim Staahl 
Role: Nelson Flavor 
Ralph James 
Role: voice of Orson 
Jeffrey Jacquet 
Role: Eugene 
Elizabeth Kerr 
Role: Cora Hudson 
Shelley Fabares 
Role: Cathy McConnell 
Gina Hecht 
Role: Jean Da Vinci (1979-1981) 
Conrad Janis 
Role: Fred McConnell 
Jonathan Winters 
Role: Mearth


----------



## lizzybob (Jun 25, 2005)

wow master ... you must be so bored ... do you do nothing all day but watch old scifi?!?!?!

although have to say i did love mork and mindy ... nanoo nanoo


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 25, 2005)

Watch it, remember it, churn it out to those too young to remember..


----------



## kaneda (Jun 25, 2005)

Mork & Mindy is immense! <sigh> how i miss when they showed it on c4 in the mornings


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 25, 2005)

Mork and Mindy rule!!!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 25, 2005)

Okay.  Trivia time.  Mork and Mindy was a spin-off from another popular sitcom.  Which one?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 25, 2005)

Eeeeeh - Happy Days of course


----------



## Leto (Jun 25, 2005)

before or after Fonzie jumped the shark ?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 25, 2005)

This another quiz, Leto?


----------



## Leto (Jun 25, 2005)

Nope a famous Happy days episod which - for most - was the beginning of the end for the show. When Fonzie jumped over a shark with his bike.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

It was the beginning of the end, when Fronzie got to be too old to be cool... 

And the name of the Happy Days Episode was "MY FAVOURITE ORKAN" which was a take off of the name of which popular US series of the 60's???


----------



## kaneda (Jun 26, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> Nope a famous Happy days episod which - for most - was the beginning of the end for the show. When Fonzie jumped over a shark with his bike.


 
Didn't someone on this forum use that phrase a while ago, and everyone was confused on the meaning of it lol. Think the person gave a website as well www.jumptheshark.com or something along those lines.... 

can't remember what thread it was  this is going to bug me. 

On a total random note, on an episode of family guy, fonz jumps the shark, but doesn't make it  gotta love family guy!


----------

